# used vw becomes show stopping car



## RuffBuffDuB (Mar 15, 2004)

*desperate need of windshield refurbishing*

alright, for anyone that can help...This question may seem ridiculous to some, but i want to get my car looking brand new , i bought it used and would like to have it looking newer. Now as far as cosmetically, the car is in excellent shape. however it does have 68,000miles on it and has been driven mainly on highway. and because of the highway driving the front end of my ride is peppered with nicks and chips in the hood paint , fenders , bumper and worst of all the windshield. MY QUESTION IS .. IS THERE ANY WAY TO RETURN THE WINDSHIELD INTO NEAR PERFECT CONDITION WITHOUT REPLACING IT? THE BODY CAN BE PAINTED BUT THE WINDSHIELD LOOKS LIKE SH*T. ANYONE THAT KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT AND CAN OFFER SOME INTELLIGENT INSIGHT PLEASE POST HERE. THANKS IN ADVANCE.

_Modified by RuffBuffDuB at 4:22 PM 5-6-2004_

_Modified by RuffBuffDuB at 4:23 PM 5-6-2004_


_Modified by RuffBuffDuB at 4:37 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (RuffBuffDuB)*

The windshield, and other glass can be restored well by using VERY fine steel wool, and window cleaner as a lubricant. This will take care of most rain spot etching and baked on crap, but will not remove scratches. I've done it on a few cars and it works like a charm.


----------



## RuffBuffDuB (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (RuffBuffDuB)*

ttt


----------



## RuffBuffDuB (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (Ravin' VR6)*

well i dont have scratches, just some little chips that really bother me. WHERE do you find this VERY fine steel wool pads??
thanks for the input


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (RuffBuffDuB)*

any hardware store will have it. it's the stuff that almost feels like cotton balls because it's so fine.


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (RuffBuffDuB)*

Unfortunately, you'll have to replace the windshield if it has sufficient scratches or chips. There's no current technology to "restore" these kinds of problems in modern safety glass.
Unlike metal or paint, you cannot color-sand (wet sand with super-high grit papers) glass. Ditto for polishing as the heat generated will cause spider-web cracking or outright failure.
It's a bummer man but that's all there is for options. 
Maybe you can find a local salvage yard that has a wrecked car of the same model as yours but hopefully it was severly rear-ended, wriiting off the vehicle but leaving a good windshield in-tact?


----------



## GHETTO B (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (wrenchmonkey)*

I heard if the chip is less than the size of a quarter, that it can be repared by any automotive glass place


----------



## RuffBuffDuB (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (GHETTO B)*

oh word B? that sounds good, anyone else hear that?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (RuffBuffDuB)*

There are these glass repair guys who will clean and then place a type of fill over the chip/crack. It's applied under a suction cup to provide a vacuum. Then, after some amount of time the vacuum is released causing the glue type stuff to get sucked into the crack. 
They claim optical clearness the same as glass and non-yellowing over time from sun exposure but this might be the limit of technology other than outright replacement.
There glass polishing techniques but the other poster mentioned how these are practical for tempered saftey glass.

TBerk


----------



## bob86cabby (Jul 2, 2004)

Check with a company called " Safelite" they do that kind of work.


----------



## VDUBdreaming (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (TBerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBerk* »_There are these glass repair guys who will clean and then place a type of fill over the chip/crack. It's applied under a suction cup to provide a vacuum. Then, after some amount of time the vacuum is released causing the glue type stuff to get sucked into the crack. 
They claim optical clearness the same as glass and non-yellowing over time from sun exposure but this might be the limit of technology other than outright replacement.


Has anyone had this done? I have a chip that is just asking for this procedure, curious to know about anyone's success or failure with this fix.
TIA


----------



## VDUBdreaming (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (VDUBdreaming)*

Wow.... This has got to be the slowest moving forum on the 'Tex.


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: desperate need of windshield refurbishing (VDUBdreaming)*

True that, everyone just hangs out in the MKI/II areas


----------

